
A critical analysis of Laravel - crbelaus
https://carnage.github.io/2017/02/laravel
======
proyb2
Nice read on Laravel which I left for the same reasons and seeking many
frameworks that could fit in short-term and long-term projects. I found
perfect web framework could solve my needs, performance, safety and
scalability.

[http://perfect.org](http://perfect.org) Cool demo:
[https://github.com/PerfectExamples/](https://github.com/PerfectExamples/)

